# Thank you Susan and Rose



## Guest (Mar 14, 1999)

Rose and Susan,Thank you for your help.Yes, he has beento the doctor and has finally found onethat has believed him.It took awhile. Heis taking antidepressant.He seemes to getso run down at times.The weather,work,andother things seem to affect him but he doesnot give up. Thanks you for your help again.


----------

